# Sons of Anarchy



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I just wanted to see who is watching the second season, thoughts, opinions?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

this is goin to be 3rd season i think.. i missed most of last season thank god for the season dvd .. its my favorite show.. i'm working but i'm tevoing it so dont tell me ..lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep, your right...3rd season. I was half asleep when i posted.
I dont watch alot of tv, but SoA is my favorite show that i cant miss.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what is it about?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i got season 1 and 2 coming through netflix!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I've been watching for a while now. Phree it is about a motorcycle gang. This season certainly looks interesting after last night.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Good series and by far my favorite! Looking forward to next weeks episode!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Hell yeah!!! it is by far the best show ever made......so far. I have not seen the third season cuz I don't get FX, so I gotta wait fer the season DVD's.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

phree, rent season 1 and 2 and then your hooked, by far the best show in awhile to come out


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

True. 
I started watching it in season 1. Then I got my wife hooked on it.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

i borrowed season 1 from a guy at work and ended up buying season's 1 and 2 but like swampthing i don't get it on tv so now i have a long wait untill season 3 comes out on dvd.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I watched the first dvd of the first season last night. Im hooked already


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Season 3 is already kicking things off with a bag to say the least. Dang good show!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Ive never been into the TV series thing like my wife is but when i broke my left ankle a year ago and had nothing to do. I really got into this show and its been far most the best show out there. CSI Miami and Las Vegas is behind SOA


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Its amazing what FX gets away with on this show...lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> Its amazing what FX gets away with on this show...lol


that ain't no lie


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I love it !!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The sex scenes are borderline...lol
You know its a badass show when Steven Spielberg makes an appearance as the "Cleaner" lol


----------



## cumnock (Apr 21, 2009)

That was steven king!!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

cumnock said:


> That was steven king!!!


Dunno why i said Spielberg, King is who i meant...my favorite writer too. Doh!


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

This season is going to be wild.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

anyone know of where too watch it online, I wanna watch it start too finish but fx's website wont let me watch em in the great white north eh


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Haven't heard them advertise that. I know you can get the seasons from Netflix though.


----------



## Laekcim (Jul 24, 2010)

its a must in my house. tues night we gather like its a football game to watch Samcro


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Indeed! The Wife and I can't wait for Tues nights!


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Love SoA. Hasnt been a show I watched like this since Sopranos.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Tuesday night bump.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome show, the wife and I are hooked on this one and Dexter.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

been watching it all again online, halfway through season 2, awsome show, if only I could get the new stuff you guys are watching


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> been watching it all again online, halfway through season 2, awsome show, if only I could get the new stuff you guys are watching


 x2 :aargh4: Dammit!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

gotta bump this, getting ahold of season three, I'm pretty sure you guys down south already seen it all but its new too me and hooked again, swampthing I can toss ya the link if your still lookin

also, signed up for netfilx hoping too get my eyes on some, and once again cause I am in canada I get screwed! I think the fair trade agreement should apply too TV too, cause you guys got all the good stuff lol


----------

